#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Petroleum Project Planning

## vocian

Is there any good book in Petroleum project planning. 


There are some good books for engineering part. but for procurement and construction i couldn't find any!See More: Petroleum Project Planning

----------

